# Gestational Surrogate UK



## hollz2013

I am a young, married woman with a beautiful and healthy baby boy with another on the way. The joy that my boy brings to me is undescribable and I can only imagine the joy it could bring some one else struggling to conceive themselves. As I said I am pregnant with my second child and my husband and I are happy with having two but I have enjoyed my pregnancies and I am hoping to help some one else.
I don't know where to start because all the sites I have looked at are from the USA. It seems so much easier to do it there then it is in the UK due to restrictions on 'advertising' surrogacy services. Is there any couples out there who are struggling to find gestational surrogates? Where are you going to find them and how can I do the same?
If any one wants to contact me I assume I can't put my email on here but I am on facebook Holly Jade Ponting Bristol Network. Otherwise please post replies, thank you xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hi hun,

It is hard in the UK because you cant advertise that you want to be a surrogate .. or that you need one!

There are some UK agencies tho ..

https://www.surrogacy.org.uk/About_COTS.htm

https://www.surrogacyuk.org/

These are set up to help protect all parties .. they ensure everyone's had relevant health tests etc and have gatherings so you can meet people informally.

People wanting a child have to pay to join and be a member (which i think is a terrible shame because not everyone has spare money) but people wanting to be a surrogate can join free.

They will also help you with the legal side of things and tell you how the expenses thing works (your not allowed to get paid in the UK for being a surrogate or profit, only claim genuine expenses)

Good luck with your current pregnancy hun and i hope your surragcy joirny goes well xx


----------



## XxxIM08-09xxX

Hi there, what a lovely thing you are thinking of doing to help a childless couple.

My little daughter is 6 months old and we had her after 16 years ttc thanks to my wonderful friend and surrogate Sharon.

I am a member of a lovely friends forum called Friendship through Surrogacy, where surrogates and IPs can share their experiences and offer advice and support based on those experiences. It is a small intimate forum and people quickly become good friends and we have even had a couple of matches made once people have got to know each other well. Why don't you take a look.

Here's the link:- https://excoboard.com/friendshipthroughsurrogacy


----------



## nostalgicsam

Good luck with your journey


----------

